

Reverse-Engineering OS X Malware [pdf] - adamnemecek
https://googledrive.com/host/0B_qgg13Ykpypekw4d2hwLVJmeDg/REMacMalware.pdf

======
Zaephyr
Interesting slide deck, do you know if there is a video of the presentation?

